# inground yellow jacket nest



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

I have just found an in ground yellow jacket nest. The first in my back yard in 20 years and it's right next to a support post for my elevated layout. And as I have to work around the deck footing this weekend I need to know if what I did is enough.

After seeing a yellow jacket enter this perfect hole, I soaked the hole with Raid wasp killer spray and then stomped down the ground. What more should I do?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I have "stumbled" across these nests before. Usually the hard way while mowing the grass. The Raid approach worked well for me but do it in the evening when the little devils are back in the nest. I then covered the hole with some dirt.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I am partial to liquid chlorine for my pool. Chlorine is heavier than air, non toxic, and they CANNOT breath it. And your pets will naturally shy away from the area for a while. As Wayne stated, wait until after dusk and soak the ground at and around the hole with the chlorine. It will burn the grass for a couple days, but you will kill everyone home in the hole. And I have never had a return event.

Bob C.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Never thought about bug killer for an in-ground nest. They are usually the size of a basketball so I would think penetration would not be complete. The survivors will come out "the other" entrance or dig out. They will seek revenge.

My solution has been to wait until dusk, put a funnel in the hole, slowly add about 2 quarts of gasoline so that it soaks into nest, light a rolled up newspaper and push it over the hole. No explosion, just a nice stead flame that comes out of the hole as the entire nest burns to ash. If the grass around the hole catches fire from underneath, you know you are burning out the whole nest.

I probably burn out three or four every year. And no, I am not polluting the ground; the fuel never soaks into the soil.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

better yet, tie the little buggers to your tracks
i one sat on a nest.... wasnt able to sit down for a week...

i personally agree with the gasoline meothod, but if it is right up against your support post, and if it is wood, you may not want to do that as you may burn the part of the post in the ground


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Gasoline is toxic as ****, terrible idea if you get your water from a well. The answer to your problem is *Boric Acid Powder*. I had an underground nest in my front yard, you pour the powder into the nest opening every night when they are inactive, enough to make them dig out, the powder gets on them from digging and when they come in and out of the nest. The Boric powder gets on their joints and legs and when they groom themselves they ingest the powder and that is what kills them after a couple days. Got rid of my nest in about a week. It's important that the powder be dry, if it rains you will have to wait till the ground dries out. Also Boric Powder is non-toxic to children and pets.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Most likely you did NOT kill the nest. They dig down about 2' and then up to the nest area so they wont get flooded out in heavy rain.
If they are still there stick you garden hose in the hole and turn it on to a slow flow and let it run for a hr. or so. That should do the job.

ps. I prefer the gas way but we don't want you to burn down your house.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys. Had a work session at the layout today and one of the guys brought with him some powder that cuts them up when it gets on them. If that doesn't work I'll go with Jims plan.

Thanks again.
Chester


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> better yet, tie the little buggers to your tracks


i still think this is the best one!

i do think any of these work well (we imvested in an electric fly swatter for our bees) just bee careful around them.

take cafe, Nate H


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Powdered Boric Acid can be found at pharmacies. Be sure you get powdered, it also comes in a granular form.
I used it as part of my fluxes for gold and silver.

Diatomaceous Earth is another powder that disrupts, this is probably the cutting one, it's made of microscopic shells.
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Chester, I can't improve on the eradication advice already offered, but I wanted to applaud you for the caution you're showing. When I was a much younger guy, I noticed some yellow jackets hanging around a certain spot at the end of a wood pile. So, curios, I lifted a piece of wood. 

I think it took me at least one full second to realize I needed to run, and run flat-out. 

They say hind-sight is 20-20, and now I know where that came from. I got at least 20 stings on my hind end. 

So good for you in taking proper steps, and safe-guarding yours and other's hinies.

===>Cliffy


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Cliffy, Yeah, when I was 11 I tripped and fell on an in ground nest and afterwards my mother counted over a dozen stings and almost that many dead YJ's that fell out of my clothes as she took them off. Yeah, I hate YJ's. And thanks.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Powdered Boric Acid can be found at pharmacies. Be sure you get powdered, it also comes in a granular form.
> I used it as part of my fluxes for gold and silver.
> 
> Diatomaceous Earth is another powder that disrupts, this is probably the cutting one, it's made of microscopic shells.
> John


Diatomaceous earth doesn't work, they just dig through it, I tried using it for two weeks, nope. Didn't effect them. Switched to the Boric acid powder and got visible results in a few days.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

UPDATE!! As the nest was in the same location as my leech field, I decided that the gasoline method was out as I didn't want to damage it, so I went to a local garden center here in town and they said to use Malathion. 5 gals of water and one bottle of the malathion poured into the nest after dark. So monday night when I got home that's just what I did. No signs of any activity. I don't know how all that water made it's way down into the nest as the hole they where using wasn't that big, but it did.

So thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Glad that seems to work. Here is a non toxic way to deal with yellow hornets

http://wtop.com/garden-plot-living/2015/07/garden-plot-best-way-get-rid-yellow-jackets/

Jerry


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

I just discovered a wasps' nest in the ground this morning....out came my trusty spray can of wasp and hornet spray....stood 3 feet away from the hole, and watched as a few came and went, targeted the hole and sprayed a stream into it.....retreated to the bheer cooler, had several bheers, then returned to the hole. NO ACTION whatsoever....checked again an hour later, and gave the hole another shot or two....success. Later I saw another wasp hole, near the door of the house....used the same treatment....another success. My job is done...no fuss....no asking questions...no fooling around.....the enemy was sighted, dealt with, and peace resumed, on the lonesome prairie. I have now replaced my wasp spray suppy, at Wally World, at a fair price. I always stock two cans just to keep peace on the property.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Going to print and save all of these ways to combat them. Found them for the first time last fall. Poured gasoline down the hole, but didn't light it. I think the escape hole is on the other side of the fence, and I did warn my neighbor. I'm sure they'll be back. thank you for the advice.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i got stung by one of the Darn things yesterday on my elbow.. i dont get a bee sting for two years, and i get one when we are talking about killing them. i think they look at the mls forums and got mad at me.


----------

